# Low minimum quantity beanie embroidering?



## biophase (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm looking for a company that would do either low quantity embroidery (1 to 3 hats) or would do the same design in different colors on a bunch of different beanies. I may end up with 20 total, with the same designs but all different styles of beanies.

Basically, I'm looking to test the market with a few beanie styles and colors before I order a decent amount of them.

Most places have a 24 minimum that I've found.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

We have no minimums but when the quantities drop below 6 the prices can get a bit higher. But if you are running the same design in the same colors then it would make no difference to us if the beanies were different, we would total the quantity for pricing.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Pretty much all embroidery shops will do just 1 item. Like Mark says, you'll just pay more, of course.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

Deal with a smaller shop and they will be happy to help you. We will embroider a single item and an order of 24 is an average order for us.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Post a request in the referral and recommendation http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/

Since, self promotion or advertising is not allowed in regular posts you can have several people contact with their information


----------

